# new from quebec



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Good to have ya. What part of K-Bec you from?


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome to the AT


----------



## Mowgli (Jan 5, 2007)

sadly i live in a city called montreal at the moment.

once i finish school it's back to the country though!


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, there's nothing wrong with montreal that a trip over a bridge can't fix.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Mowgli said:


> sadly i live in a city called montreal at the moment.
> 
> once i finish school it's back to the country though!


Where in the country do you go back to?
And welcome here by the way


----------



## Mowgli (Jan 5, 2007)

Professur said:


> Hey, there's nothing wrong with montreal that a trip over a bridge can't fix.


yeah. that's pretty much what it comes down too.

seems i have to go over the bridge to do anything fun! (i'm half joking...)

except snowshoeing.. won't be much of that this year!

-
wanted to add, professur and pierre, where do you guys shoot and what kinda shooting? i'm always looking around for places to go and try out.
cheers.


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm shooting with the Brossard club. Pierre's out in Quebec City.

there's another guy somewhere here that's out in Lasalle. He should be along sometime.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Professur said:


> I'm shooting with the Brossard club. Pierre's out in Quebec City.
> 
> there's another guy somewhere here that's out in Lasalle. He should be along sometime.


Lévis, may I remind you, is NOT Québec City. Matter of fact I don't understand why people live there, they don't get the post card view we have. Still don't know where Mowgli is hailing from though...:wink:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Been shooting compound for the last 20 years, bowhunting mostly. 5 moose and 4 whitetail so far...:wink:


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Pierre Couture said:


> Lévis, may I remind you, is NOT Québec City. Matter of fact I don't understand why people live there, they don't get the post card view we have. Still don't know where Mowgli is hailing from though...:wink:


I keep calling a friend in Barrie a Torontonian too. Drives him nuts.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Mowgli. Have fun here.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

